# If you could be asexual!



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Would you take that chance? Would you want to be asexual?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

No, because if I ended up in a relationship with someone who wasn't asexual, I wouldn't be okay with faking my reactions.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

so are you asking to have the choice completely removed? I don't think I like the thought of a world being able to reproduce asexually


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh, I wasn't thinking he meant it in the scientific sense. I thought it was being used in the more common way.

Well, either way, my answer would be the same.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I take it in the sense you don't really have a desire for sex, in which case I prefer to be sexual.

If you meant reproduce asexually, then still no.

If you meant I don't prefer one sex over the other, then I guess that would be fine. Right now it seems weird but I guess that would double my possible mates/partners


----------



## alternatehero (Jan 3, 2011)

Pretty much am already, apart from that thing that happens every 7 years.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

alternatehero said:


> Pretty much am already, apart from that thing that happens every 7 years.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

I do not think that even the most prudish among our race would declare themselves to desire asexuality(and mean this at center of their being)..because ultimately the sexual impulse informs the character of Mankind in _Being_..In a variety of eclectic ,yet, powerfully effective ways...


----------



## alternatehero (Jan 3, 2011)

sure I find people attractive, its just I don't really think about sex with them, or anyone.


----------



## z5500x4 (Dec 7, 2010)

I wouldn't want to be asexual. There's so many attractive people I need to lick chocolate syrup off of.


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

i just thought that would eliminated so many problems in life... but so does many problems arise... :sad:


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

Assuming that I would not possess sexual desires, then I would like to be asexual.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Can I add some exclamation points to my vote and make it a NOOOO!!!!!!!! D:

That's like asking me if I could choose to never need/want to eat again; I love food! T_T You cannot take my love for food away, never ever ever! *clings to artichokes*


----------



## z5500x4 (Dec 7, 2010)

hziegel said:


> Can I add some exclamation points to my vote and make it a NOOOO!!!!!!!! D:
> 
> That's like asking me if I could choose to never need/want to eat again; I love food! T_T You cannot take my love for food away, never ever ever! *clings to artichokes*


Especially food on people's chest. lol


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't really think much about sex, personally, and I'm quite happy not to have sex, but I would also like the possibility of being a father in the future. I voted yes, because I am in a way already asexual.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

......
What. No way. However, I would like to have an abdominal case that can be opened and detachable gonads that can be stored in a jar because right now I have no need for them and they are threatening to interfere with my other goals. But I want to be able to reinstall them when I am ready to use them!


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

I already am asexual, so I'll reverse the question.. would I become sexual? Probably yes. Just to be normal.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Apollo Celestio said:


> I already am asexual, so I'll reverse the question.. would I become sexual? Probably yes. Just to be normal.


What's normal when it comes to sexuality?


----------



## alternatehero (Jan 3, 2011)

I wonder what kind of place to planet would be if humans weren't bothered about sex? I think it may be a beautiful place without it.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> What's normal when it comes to sexuality?


Normal is intuitively perceived as "common", so by society.. heterosexual. It's really a trade off.. I don't have any sexual tension and relationships with women are not strained, but the alienation can be very annoying.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh hell fucking no.

I think if sex complicates people's lives too much, maybe the problem is issues the people have ANYWAY with intimacy or their mind or emotions or themselves, if that makes any sense.

That's the way I view. I wouldn't get away from me because I stopped feeling sexual.

I also cannot imagine what it would be like since it's such a vital part of my adult self.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Kriash said:


> I am asexual, so I reversed this question.
> I think that relationships as a whole would be much easier if I was interested in sex. No sex is a deal breaker for most people.


See? You guys still want intimacy, right?


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

fourtines said:


> See? You guys still want intimacy, right?


Yes. Some of us, anyway. Sexual attraction and romantic attraction are seperate things, although for most people they largely align with each other. I'm not sexual attracted to anyone, but I can fall in love... It's just that sex is not a factor in that.

Since I'm asexual, I'll reverse the question and say I wouldn't want to be sexual. A combination of social pressure and sex drive (which has thankfully finished dramatically lately) resulted in me having had sex in the past, but I've never enjoyed it, nor did I feel anything additional (like more love, our closeness, or something... and I can't even comprehend casual sex) for the other person because of it... The whole thing sort of disgusts me, and if I were sexual, well, that would mean wanting it... so, no thank you.

EDIT: just to clarify, when I say sex disgusts me, I mean it in the context of me doing it. I'm not disgusted by its existence, or by anyone who enjoys it (although hearing about it makes me feel a little squicky...)...


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

I think I'm happy with what I am. So, no. It seems to me that sex can be a beautiful way for two people to bond with each other. It's a way to express a desire to feel good with someone, to feel close and connected. I wouldn't want to give up my desire to connect with my partner in any and every way possible. I mean, I would easily, very quickly and without hesitation, do away with the carnal end of it. I want it to only be about me and my partner. And really... I'm kind of already there, I think. I mean, sex for me is very much a romantic thing, and I only want to have it when it's something we both want. I won't enjoy it otherwise.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I can see the perks of being asexual, but in the end it just isn't worth it.


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

Tawanda said:


> I can see the perks of being asexual, but in the end it just isn't worth it.


This isn't aimed at you, it's just you've given me an opening... 

There are no "perks" to being asexual... it just is. Just as there are no "perks" to being sexual. I don't like this idea that somehow one side has an advantage over the other, or that one side needs to be pitied by the other...


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

MiriMiriAru said:


> Yes. Some of us, anyway. Sexual attraction and romantic attraction are seperate things, although for most people they largely align with each other. I'm not sexual attracted to anyone, but I can fall in love... It's just that sex is not a factor in that.
> 
> Since I'm asexual, I'll reverse the question and say I wouldn't want to be sexual. A combination of social pressure and sex drive (which has thankfully finished dramatically lately) resulted in me having had sex in the past, but I've never enjoyed it, nor did I feel anything additional (like more love, our closeness, or something... and I can't even comprehend casual sex) for the other person because of it... The whole thing sort of disgusts me, and if I were sexual, well, that would mean wanting it... so, no thank you.
> 
> EDIT: just to clarify, when I say sex disgusts me, I mean it in the context of me doing it. I'm not disgusted by its existence, or by anyone who enjoys it (although hearing about it makes me feel a little squicky...)...


This. It's weird, it didn't use to squick me. I used to be comfortable with the idea of sex. But now, for some reason, I get squicked watching the censored scenes in Breaking Dawn. 

For me, I would love to fall in love. It's awesome being in love, and I have been many times. But sex...no. Just no.


----------



## wsmf (Oct 19, 2010)

hell yeah!


----------



## Raven2 (Oct 12, 2011)

I _am_ asexual. I wouldn't give it up in a million years. roud:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

fuck no


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

No. ln adulthood it's been hard enough for me to maintain friendships that don't lead to something more, with more people being concerned with sex and relationships and adults in general not so much looking for ''friends'' anymore, and even when they are it's just hard to come by.

So, l'm not going to say that the way l've retained relationships was by making them sexual because it isn't entirely true, but it's been the basis of my closest relationships. And l wouldn't want to be without them.And yes, what @fourtines said (a million years ago )...l will say that if l experienced some issue related to intimacy that made me feel wrong or uncomfortable, l wouldn't have sex.

Not commenting on asexuality as an orientation with that statement, simply agreeing with her.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

No, but I'd like at least some degree of conscious control over my sexuality.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes. But only if I could turn it back on. Which to be honest, is kinda sorta how I work anyways


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Hell no! What would I do with all my chains, whips and leather?


----------



## Husgark (Nov 14, 2012)

I've had short periods where I wish I was asexual, but if it was irreversible I would just end up regretting it after a while.


----------



## marysmith (May 30, 2013)

I don't know.


----------



## Hypnopompic (Jun 16, 2013)

Why would somebody possibly want to be asexual? It's horrible, to be honest. I thought of myself as asexual for the last four years and the thought of being "abnormal" drove me crazy. I live on campus where sex is one of the major topics during social gatherings and I never participated in any sex-related conversations because I had nothing to say except for "Personally, I think of sex as revolting". I accepted my asexuality fairly easily but some of my friends and even my parents laughed at me, calling me "prude", "sexually inhibited" or "sexually immature" but I knew it was more than a lack of interest or the fear of the unknown- it was more like deep-rooted aversion bordering on disgust. Besides the self doubts and incomprehension of my family, having a relationship is complicated as well. How to tell your potential partner that basically, you won't be able to do anything remotely sexual with them? And what about kids later? Trust me, asexuality is nothing to be wished for because it sucks. I've been to a psychologist several times and I'm making progress but my boyfriend still has to be extremely patient, the poor guy.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

No, thanks. Just the thought of being asexual scares me.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Yes. I'm actually thinking I am at the moment anyway, so... x__x;;


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Can I wish for all other males to be asexual instead? Then all I'd need do is walk into a bar wearing a sign that says "I'm willing to have sex".


----------

